# Golf Swing Tips



## TonyEdward (Aug 3, 2012)

Everyone wants a simple repeatable swing that they can count on. There has been so much written on the mechanics of a golf swing that you can easily become overwhelmed. If you are a beginning golfer you are probably wondering why such a simple movement has been broken down to such an extent it seems as complicated as building a nuclear reactor.

On this site we go with KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid.) For the full swing we break down things down into setup, backswing, downswing, and follow through. Four areas that we will help you improve so you can start hitting long, accurate shots on the course.


*Setup*

Most golfers overlook one of the most important parts of the swing and that is the setup. You can’t execute a good swing if you are not positioned over the ball correctly. It all starts with the grip. In learning how to grip the golf club the keys to remember are do it the same way every single time, keep the club in your fingers, and keep your pressure light.

When standing over the ball you want to have an athletic stance. Your knees should be slightly bent with the middle of your shoulders being directly over the top of both your knee cap and the ball of your foot. Your weight should be balanced evenly with your feet, knees, hips, arms, shoulders, and eyes pointing parallel to your target.


*Backswing*

Your takeaway should be smooth with the butt end of your club continuing to point towards your belly button. As your hand travels from the starting position to the right side of your right leg you should not be hinging your wrists at all, the only movement is with the shoulders turning.

As the club comes up parallel to the ground your lower body should be turning only a very little bit. Your hands should be positioned over your right foot and your wrists should begin to hinge. The club should be pointing straight up to the sky.

When you reach a 3/4 swing the club should be pointing straight up in the air. Your left arm should be extended straight but relaxed, not tight. Your wrists are now fully cocked and the clubface should be parallel to your left forearm.

As you finish your backswing your left shoulder should be under your chin with your back square to the target. Your left arm should still be fairly straight with the clubface being parallel to your left forearm.

*Downswing*

If you get yourself into the proper position with the backswing, the downswing should be fairly natural. You want to maintain the hinging of your wrists as you start to come down, do not start your downswing by casting the wrists as this causes a loss of power. The clubface should stay parallel to your left forearm.

As you reach the position were your club is parallel to the ground, your wrist angle should form a 90 degree angle with the shaft. The toe of your club should point straight up and the face should be parallel to your left forearm.

At impact your spine angle should be identical to what it was at address. Your head should be slightly behind the ball. Your hips should have started to turn towards your target so they will be slightly open. Your left arm should still be straight with your elbows being the same distance apart as they were at address. Your body weight should be balanced. The end of the club should be in front of the ball and pointing to your left thigh. The club should be square to the target as it strikes the ball.

*Follow Through*

As your body continues to turn your head should remain in the same place. The clubhead should remain squared as you follow through and the end of the club should extend out towards your belly button.

Your body should rotate until your chest and hips face the target. Most of your weight should be transferred to your left leg. Your head swivels to allow your eyes to track the shot.


----------

